# GSA-4040B: Buffer zu groß unter Nero 6



## musikmatze_de (17. November 2003)

Hallo,

habe am Wochenende den DVD-Brenner LG GSA-4040B in meinen Rechner eingebaut. Nachdem ich den Jumper richtig gesetzt habe, wurde er schließlcih auch sowohl von meinem Windows 2000 Rechner als auch von Nero erkannt. Allerdings bricht er beim Brennen von CDs (DVDs hab ich noch nicht probiert) unter Nero 6 immer mit "Buffer zu groß" ab.

Woran kann das liegen?

Gruß
Matze


----------



## DDDDD (14. Dezember 2003)

Probier mal den Brenner als Secondary Master anzuschließen und die Festplatte entweder als Primary Master oder Slave anzuschließen. Damit hab ich das Problem gelöst.

Gruss, DDDDD


----------

